# DMH Police



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Any word on DMH police. The pay states $26,000-$35,000, is this based on experiance or does everybody start at the same pay? Also if everybody starts at the same pay, does it start to increase after a probation period or do you have to wait a full year and then 10 more to max out . Also what are the bennies like, health ins. cost for family, ect?


----------

